# Miniature theme parks



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I noticed the latest SSC banner showing miniature models of London. I also remembered another theme park in Netherlands called *Madurodam*.

Are there similar parks in your city/country?









Madurodam


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Madurodam is freaking awsome! Wish I could go there some day! :cheers:


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

The closest miniature world to me is Astrid Lindgrens värld I guess. Not as small as Madurodam but still pretty cool


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Mini Europe in Brussels:
































































Just google "mini europe" for more pictures.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini-Europe


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Modellbahnwelt, Oberhausen, Germany.
Miniatur Wunderland, Hamburg, Germany (Worlds largest miniature railway)
Modellbahn Wiehe, Thuringia, Germany.
Railz, Rotterdam, The Netherlands.
Efteling, Kaatsheuvel, The Netherlands.

Some pics from Miniature theme Park MWO Oberhausen:


























(Dortmund)








(Oberhausen)




























Nice, isn`t it?  There are more miniature theme parks here in Western Europe. This is only a small selection.


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Forbidden Gardens, Katy, Texas

Includes 1:20 scale model of the Forbidden City and 6,000 one-third scale terracotta army soldiers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Gardens
http://ludb.clui.org/ex/i/TX3210/
http://travel.webshots.com/album/149815168BenQou
http://www.cyberinkdesign.com/forbidden-gardens/
http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/225234.html


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

I wonder why there are no model village's in North America. Although in Victoria, British Columbia we have Miniature World but it's not quite the same as a model village. My local model village in England was Bekonscot Model Village at Beaconsfield in Bucks....










Miniature World in Victoria, Canada.
Brit/Can soldiers in WWII
















Chelsea 1815, upon news of winning the Battle of Waterloo


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

More of Madurodam in the Netherlands;










With driving cars


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

That canal photo looks awesome.


----------

